# new vehicle first service



## jaks (Sep 20, 2006)

hi folks my bessie e425 is due its first service do i go to a proper fiat dealer or a equally capable servicing garage fiat has quoted £240 i dont know if this is good or fair. Any help or advice will be great


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

You might like to look at these threads:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-172335.html#172335
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-124460.html#124460

Dave


----------

